

Don't Just Start A Company, Do Something Fundamental - peterkchen
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2012/10/20/mark-zuckerberg-dont-just-start-a-company-do-something-fundamental

======
antidoh
Interesting, I clicked on this because the link says forbes.com, and when I
read the actual headline, "Mark Zuckerberg: Don't Just Start A Company, Do
Something Fundamental," I was immediately uninterested. I don't think I would
have clicked if the full headline were listed.

